# Making the Move to Guadalajara



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! This is my first post but I have spent all afternoon searching the forum and have found all the info extremely helpful, so thanks to all who have contributed 

My family and I (plus 2 dogs) are moving to Guadalajara at the end of June and I have never driven through Mexico before so I would really appreciate any and all advice anyone can offer. I will be crossing at Nuevo Laredo and I would like to know where a good place to spend a night would be since I don't think we will be able to make the drive in one day and anything to look out for or the best route to take, all that kind of stuff. 

I do have a daughter who will be going to school once we get settled so I was hoping that someone who has been through that process could give some idea of what to expect and what we'll need or any helpful advice you have to offer. 

I will greatly appreciate any and all helpful advice you all have to offer, Thanks in advance.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't help with Guadalajara but I just drove 57/85 heading north with no problem.
You didn't say when you planned to cross or which crossing so I will assume reasonably eary(+/-8AM) and in Nuevo Laredo versus Columbia. Immigration/banjercito is located between the Nuevo Laredo crossings and basically under them. Normally this process +/- 30 min. After completing paperwork, take a right exiting the lot and this will take you to the perifique around Nuevo Laredo to 85 south to Monterrey. I always max the cuotas starting with 85D south to Monterrey and then toward & around Saltillo, Matehuala and San Luis Potosi. I would suggest stopping in San Luis Potosi(SLP) as easy drive from the border and easy 2nd day to Guadalajara. My suggestion would also be to take the bypass around San Luis and come into SLP from the south to avoid the frequent "mordita" stop on the libramiento near the airport exit from 57. There are nice places downtown but also a number of reasonable highway hotels. You didn't mention a pet that could limit options.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. And yes I will be crossing at Laredo International bridge hopefully by 7am. I was told to take bridge #2 so that's what I was planning on doing. I will be bringing my 2 dogs with me and since 1 is quite large I doubt there is much chance of "sneaking" her in somewhere so if I can find a pet friendly hotel that would be great, but not absolutely necessary. 

It's great to hear from someone who has just made the drive since I'm sure we all have heard the horror stories and it is a bit worrisome. And thanks for the tip about the Mordita stop, I am hoping to avoid any hassles if possible. 

I do have one more question, I am planning on relying on my GPS for directions so will that have the route to take for the bypass? Or should I get map?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Guia Roji Gran Atlas is the best road map for Mexico. Get the large size online. In Mexico, you will find large green highway signs very helpful if you plan your trip with a map. Just know where you want to pass through or around, go beyond and go to; picking up the next further city as the signs indicate. A GPS in Mexico can be helpful, or can really confuse you on other than main routes. Also, Mexican road building can outpace the software available, and they get one-way streets & laterals wrong much of the time.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The Guia Roji Gran Atlas is the best road map for Mexico. Get the large size online. In Mexico, you will find large green highway signs very helpful if you plan your trip with a map. Just know where you want to pass through or around, go beyond and go to; picking up the next further city as the signs indicate. A GPS in Mexico can be helpful, or can really confuse you on other than main routes. Also, Mexican road building can outpace the software available, and they get one-way streets & laterals wrong much of the time.


In that case I will def. invest in a map. 

Are the hotels by the highway usually safe or is it better to stay somewhere in the city? 

Also it is my understanding that the toll roads only accept pesos, is that correct?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

In an earlier thread, there was a discussion about dog friendly hotels in San Luis Potosi but I'd have to look up. The highway hotels I was suggesting are inside city limits and very safe, they are just on highway versus in city center. There are a number of people on this site that recommend "no tell" motels for pets but I've not tried as easy drive my place to the border.
Re: GPS, there are better GPS maps than I have but I would second the physical map approach as my GPS lags new roads.
Expect that you have looked up and have your entry paperwork planned. Key for me is the 5 day time between when paperwork signed and border crossing as I am in NC and like to see my daughter in Memphis on the way. BTW, I have never been asked for pet paperwork but always have anyway just in case.
I know it a push but if you really crossed border at Laredo at 7AM and reasonable document time, you could make Guadalajara in daylight if that a more comfortable stop.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do make it a point to get pesos at an ATM as soon as you cross the border. You'll be in Mexico and pesos are the currency of choice. The US dollar isn't as popular as it once was. The toll roads take pesos. So, be sure to have your ATM debit card in hand and to have notified your bank that you will be using it in Mexico. You can also have them raise the daily limit to $600 USD, so you can get 6000 - 7000 pesos at a pop, minimizing the fees.
We've never had a problem with any hotel in Mexico; even the most modest ones. That said, staying in the 'centro' of any city is always much more interesting and offers a lot more choices of places to eat. If you stop in San Luis Potosi, where we use the Hotel Concordia (Google "Hoteles en San Luis Potosi"), you may even catch an evening band concert in the main square, a couple of blocks away. They have a fantastic band on Sunday evenings. We always get disoriented, but just follow any 'main drag' until you come to a big green sign for 'Guadalajara'.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I dont' think it was mentioned here on this thread, but go to "gringodog.com" and you can find pet friendly places to stay


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> In an earlier thread, there was a discussion about dog friendly hotels in San Luis Potosi but I'd have to look up. The highway hotels I was suggesting are inside city limits and very safe, they are just on highway versus in city center. There are a number of people on this site that recommend "no tell" motels for pets but I've not tried as easy drive my place to the border.
> Re: GPS, there are better GPS maps than I have but I would second the physical map approach as my GPS lags new roads.
> Expect that you have looked up and have your entry paperwork planned. Key for me is the 5 day time between when paperwork signed and border crossing as I am in NC and like to see my daughter in Memphis on the way. BTW, I have never been asked for pet paperwork but always have anyway just in case.
> I know it a push but if you really crossed border at Laredo at 7AM and reasonable document time, you could make Guadalajara in daylight if that a more comfortable stop.


Okay sorry, I thought you meant the hotels were literally just lined up along the highway. 

I think I'll use both a map and my GPS and hopefully I won't get lost that way. 

What do you mean by the 5 day time? I am panning on entering with just an FMM for me and my kids and then I will apply for what used to be an FM2 once settled. We are also legalizing our truck before hand since my husband is a Mexican citizen. Is there a wait time for any of that that I am not aware of? 

I would actually prefer to make the drive in 1 day if at all possible but I figured it would be good to have a plan if we aren't going to make it before nightfall. 

I will have the required paperwork for my dogs but I am hoping that we just don't get asked, like you have experienced. I actually had all that ready before anything else since my dogs are very important to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In general, Mexican hotels and motels don't favor pets. Mexican simply don't travel with pets and don't understand why we do. As such, the 'no tell motels' (moteles de paso) on the outskirts are often the only clean and neat option with secure parking. Just eat and walk your dog before checking in.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Do make it a point to get pesos at an ATM as soon as you cross the border. You'll be in Mexico and pesos are the currency of choice. The US dollar isn't as popular as it once was. The toll roads take pesos. So, be sure to have your ATM debit card in hand and to have notified your bank that you will be using it in Mexico. You can also have them raise the daily limit to $600 USD, so you can get 6000 - 7000 pesos at a pop, minimizing the fees.
> We've never had a problem with any hotel in Mexico; even the most modest ones. That said, staying in the 'centro' of any city is always much more interesting and offers a lot more choices of places to eat. If you stop in San Luis Potosi, where we use the Hotel Concordia (Google "Hoteles en San Luis Potosi"), you may even catch an evening band concert in the main square, a couple of blocks away. They have a fantastic band on Sunday evenings. We always get disoriented, but just follow any 'main drag' until you come to a big green sign for 'Guadalajara'.


What kind of fees are we looking at when getting pesos, do you know? 

I was actually just going to get them before we cross the border since I want to get to where we're going as quickly as possible.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RV ****** is right in that you need get pesos quickly. I noticed that at least a few toll booths driving north took dollars but at a terrible rate. In addition, many Pemex gas stations only take pesos and no credit cards. There is a money exchange on the left side after you cross at Laredo 2 as we had to ask directions to immigration the 1st time we crossed there. In an emergency before you see an ATM, you could do some exchange. With gas. tolls & minor food purchasing, I like to have minimum of 2000 pesos for my days drive. I keep any other hidden.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> In general, Mexican hotels and motels don't favor pets. Mexican simply don't travel with pets and don't understand why we do. As such, the 'no tell motels' (moteles de paso) on the outskirts are often the only clean and neat option with secure parking. Just eat and walk your dog before checking in.


lol, oh isn't that the truth, my mother in law just can't understand why I would bring my dogs with me. 

I will look for a "no tell" motel if we do need to stop.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> RV ****** is right in that you need get pesos quickly. I noticed that at least a few toll booths driving north took dollars but at a terrible rate. In addition, many Pemex gas stations only take pesos and no credit cards. There is a money exchange on the left side after you cross at Laredo 2 as we had to ask directions to immigration the 1st time we crossed there. In an emergency before you see an ATM, you could do some exchange. With gas. tolls & minor food purchasing, I like to have minimum of 2000 pesos for my days drive. I keep any other hidden.


Thanks that's exactly the kind of info I really need. I also wasn't sure how much I would need for the drive so that's great.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Your trip about 50% longer than mine plus if use "no tell" motel I believe they require cash so expect that you should maybe double to 4000p. I'm not 100% sure but I believe that there is an ATM at the very large service plaza(gas, food, hotel) about 30mi south of Nuevo Laredo(NL) just after the 1st till booth on the NL/Monterrey cuota. You can use credit card for FMM & car permit but will need 186 pesos for toll booth. If worse comes to worse, expect that you could pay toll in dollars(probably more like $20USD vs conversion of $15-16) and then use the ATM.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Okay thanks. I would rather be over prepared than under so I will try to get some pesos before hand and then again once we get to the ATM.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link ronb, very helpful.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't tried with pesos but getting foreign currency in the US is usually the worst option. Would think that money exchange on Mexican side after crossing is better but don't know when they are open.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

Do you know if I can pay with USD dollars when getting my FMM? Like cash not a CC.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that you can pay cash and expect that will take US dollars but not at a good rate.
Again, you will pass money exchange just after customs and before immigration. I believe that FMM is 262 pesos per person. Car permit may be different as credit card is a type of bond to ensure that you remove the car. I think about 440pesos but they may want something more if pay cash.


----------



## HoneyBee23 (May 12, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I know that you can pay cash and expect that will take US dollars but not at a good rate.
> Again, you will pass money exchange just after customs and before immigration. I believe that FMM is 262 pesos per person. Car permit may be different as credit card is a type of bond to ensure that you remove the car. I think about 440pesos but they may want something more if pay cash.


Okay thanks, I guess I was thinking that I would have to get my FMM before I had a chance to get pesos once we cross.


----------

